# Longest Antennas



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 13, 2021)

Very long, nice shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice shot of a Mediterranean Katydid. Those are long antennae! Nice composition.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Mediterranean Katydid.



Thanks, I did not know its name!


----------

